# 1940's-50's Stomp texture matching. Help!



## smspaul32 (11 mo ago)

This looks like a combination stomp/crows foot with possibly wash-down. Has anyone ever done something like this? Tried all kinds of variations of dilution levels and just not able to duplicate. Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

never seen that before sorry.


----------

